# költséghatékony



## quasiluso

Sziasztok,

tudja vki hogyan mondják azt hogy *költséghatékony* portugálul???

Köszi


----------



## Orreaga

Szia!

Azt hiszem, hogy "rentável" a megfelelő fordítás lenne.


----------



## Zsanna

Orreaga, azt hiszem, hogy ez "cost-effective" lenne angolul - tehát valami "new-fangled" kifejezés lenne a (formailag) pontosabb forditás.


----------



## Kadarka

Szia!

Egy másik fórumon találtam neked ezeket a variációkat:

*eficiente/eficaz em termos de custos *
*com boa relação custo-eficácia

*Kérdezd meg az anyanyelvűeket, hogy nekik melyik hangzik jobban.

_ Boa sorte!_


----------



## Orreaga

Zsanna said:


> Orreaga, azt hiszem, hogy ez "cost-effective" lenne angolul - tehát valami "new-fangled" kifejezés lenne a (formailag) pontosabb forditás.


Azt tudtam, hogy "cost-effective" az angol kifejezés, azért éppen azt a szót kerestem négy-öt angol-portugál szótárban (egy nagy könyvtárban dolgozom), és mindegyik "rentável"-t adja. Szerintem "eficaz em termos de custos" stb. definiciók vannak, és nem fordítások... (sajnálom, hogy rosszul írok magyarul)


----------



## Outsider

Kadarka said:


> *com boa relação custo-eficácia
> *


Não pude entender nada da conversa em húngaro, mas agrada-me esta tradução.  
Ou também "uma boa relação custo-benefício".


----------



## Orreaga

Outsider said:


> Não pude entender nada da conversa em húngaro, mas agrada-me esta tradução.
> Ou também "uma boa relação custo-benefício".


Olá Outsider,
O assunto é que a palavra em húngaro é um adjetivo de uma palavra só, *költséghatékony* (o que é, tal vez, uma tradução direta do inglês, cost (költség)-effective (hatékony)). Busquei a palavra "cost-effective" em quatro ou cinco dicionários inglês-português, e em cada um encontrei a tradução "rentável". Você acha que essa palavra não é a tradução correta? Pra mim, dizer "uma boa relação custo-benefício" vai muito mais além do necessário, me parece uma definição e não uma tradução.


----------



## Outsider

A verdade é que não entendo o suficiente deste tipo de gíria para ter a certeza de qual é a melhor tradução. 
Há outro tópico acerca da mesma expressão no fórum de português.


----------



## Kadarka

Orreaga, Outsider
I've understood your discussion but if you don't mind, I prefer to answer in English, because I'm not so good at expressing myself in Portuguese. 

I say that *költséghatékony* in Hungarian is rather a technical term, you would not use it in an everyday situation.   
While _rentável _expresses almost the same idea, it must be of more common usage.
The question is if _rentável _is appropriate to be used in a technical text, or it would denote a lack of style or lack of precision.


----------



## Outsider

Estamos a discutir isto também no outro fórum. Dê uma olhada. 

(Nunca imaginei que tantos húngaros soubessem português! )


----------

